# an effective DIY way to make hash from  leaves



## mawth420 (May 16, 2008)

anyone know of anything?? ive heard of using a fine screen and rubbing the leaves across it over a small bowl to catch the trichs. then folding the trichs in an aluminum foil square. then heating that on a skillet over low heat for a very short while...and placing that in a vice grip until it cools.

are there any other ways that making hash can be done with stuff laying around the house??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Get some bubble bags bro.


----------



## Cole (May 16, 2008)

This is what your looking for... 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581


(Really good thread)


----------



## lyfr (May 16, 2008)

iso-oil is the easiest way to make a concentrated form to smoke...though it is not hash,  i find it enjoyable to smoke and very potent too.  i dont beleive ive heard how to make "hash" without proper screens.  im with Timmy, get some bubble bags or some screens and make your own. good luck


----------



## Cole (May 16, 2008)

You wont get good results with leafs unless you have ALOT of them. Leafs dont have enough trichs on em.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Trim leaves are ok to make hash with but I wouldn't use fan leaves. Just my thoughts. Take a look through the hash forums and you should find all the answers that you are looking for. Take care and be safe.


----------



## mawth420 (May 16, 2008)

so i should only use trim leaves for hash, not fan leaves? 
i wish i had the money for bubble bags, i'd be all over it! lol

thanks everyone


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2008)

a nylon (preferably new  ) some dried schwag, a bag, and time..
strain some shwag through the nylon (try not to stretch it out too much or you'll get greens in there. (i usually take a handfull, then put my hand in the nylon, and just work it around)

do that for a while, then you'll end up wiht a mass of crystal.. 
put that in a bag, and just keep squishing it around in a croner of the bag, in your hands.. this will take a while, so pop in a movie, and just keep at it. (you can add a little water if it's not sticking. (and i mean like 1 drop) i usually try not too.

it will start to darken, and start looking like hash after a while.. but don't be fooled, it's still probbaly crystal in the middle. so break it up, and continue on.

yeah it's a redneck way.. but it works for me 

*and yeah, don't use fan leaves (unless you're out and really hurting).. there's nothing on them really


----------



## thc is good for me (May 16, 2008)

I uese trim and fan leaves. Although fan leaves dont have very many trich's they do have some


----------



## mawth420 (May 17, 2008)

awesome. thanks everyone.. any other ideas?


----------

